
Show HN: KanbanExpress, focus on your daily tasks. - yzenati
https://www.kbexp.me
======
wingerlang
\- Delete cards \- Add / Delete columns (Maybe) \- Moving to fast doesn't
always "grab" cards

~~~
yzenati
Hello, Thank you. Delete cards will be deployed in few hours.

------
m_hdhazwan
cool. but any plan to add delete button in future?

~~~
yzenati
Yes in few hours delete button will be deployed.

